# Blizzak W965 like new



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I've got a set of W965s I'm looking to sell (with or without wheels). Since I became a single daddy getting out and plowing just isn't really in my cards right now and figured someone else can make good use out of them.

265/75/16 load range E.
Practically brand new with less than 1000 miles on them. I always transported them and swapped them out when I got to where the work was so they were hardly ever driven on dry pavement and have damn near full life left on them. Feel free to make me a reasonable offer on the tire/wheel combo or just the tires. Either way is acceptable to me.

I'll snap some pics and get them up ASAP. Located in Wilmington, NC. 919-274-1192


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

What kind of rims (8 X 6.5?) and do you ever come up to the Norfolk, VA area?


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, 8 x 6.5 but I don't get up to Norfolk much anymore. But I'll be up in Raleigh this weekend.


----------

